# Stay out of the shop!!!!!



## jimmyb (Mar 21, 2013)

Did you ever have one of those days where you know you need to stay out of the workshop … or get hurt!

For the past 2 hours I have cut myself (minor), tripped, lost things, dropped stuff at least 6 times, broke glass and finally dropped the same pile of wood that I just straightened out 30 minutes ago.

That's it, I am done for today, don't trust myself anymore.


----------



## ArlinEastman (May 22, 2011)

I always have that feeling Before I go out there. Or when I am turning and start feeling different I just shut everything off and go inside.

Arlin


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

Most days I really look forward to being in my shop. Sometimes, when I am building something for a customer and it has been tough, or has not cooperated, I get a little antsy about going down there, but usually I look forward to it. If things start to go wrong, my usual solution is to pop open a beer or two and just slow down…turn up the rock music, maybe even take a break and clean something up or put something away, maybe do a little maintenance on a tool. Of course, if you do not partake of the malt beverages, you might want to leave to get rid of the duress!
Even if you make money in your shop, it should be fun! Sometimes it takes a little loud music and a cold beer, but somehow I'm gonna have fun!!


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Some days are diamonds, and some days are stones…...!!!......Sometimes you feel like a nut…sometimes you don't….....!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## teejk (Jan 19, 2011)

Some times it is just "one of those days" (a sign from above I think but that's just me). When I decide to ignore the signs I usually end-up ruining something that I have already spent a lot of time on. It's like golf…one bad shot leads to frustration that only results in more bad shots.

Years ago somebody I worked for used a software program that had an error message "shut 'er down Clancy, she's pumping mud".


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

Yep, have had those days and won't trust myself to do anything important or run power tools/machinery at those times. I used to force it and try to do something "productive"-it never turned out well. Now if I know it is "one of those days", I clean, organize, maybe re-wax some planes or find something else to piddle around with. My first business card holder was the result of "one of those days" and now have a marking knife to finish because yesterday was one, as well.


----------



## bowedcurly (Aug 31, 2013)

yep all summer


----------



## jimmyb (Mar 21, 2013)

Well at least I don't feel alone now LOL. Thanks fo rthe support


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

If I hit 3 mishaps in the shop I call it a day and go pout in front of my ps3.


----------



## vikingcape (Jan 3, 2013)

It happens. I have learned to calm myself and go inside, or just start sweeping up. I clean everything so at least it feels like I did something productive


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

Not sure I remember what the other kind of day is like….


----------



## kepy (Mar 5, 2012)

I have a reminder of what happening when you don't quit. Stuck my finger in a running router so now have a numb end that is really inconvenient when holding screws, etc.


----------



## SawdustAndAnIPA (Jul 23, 2013)

Maybe one of the funniest posts ever! At least you can remember what you are trying to do while in your shop!


----------



## teejk (Jan 19, 2011)

Kaleb has it figured out…keep a list of stuff you need to do but can wait for those "one of those days" days. Sweeping/cleaning/re-arranging/laying out the next project…

I don't do it for a living and have a pile of other stuff to think about besides wood (old tractors. etc.). Maybe that's good…maybe not (starting to lean towards the not so good). But I seem to somehow know when it is going to be "one of those days". I stay away from any tool that could send me to the emergency room.


----------



## rob2 (Nov 27, 2007)

Especially if your are upset about something. If your mind isn't 100% on that 15000 rpm router bit, power down and lights off.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

You are not alone, it happens to all of us at one time or another.


----------



## shawnmasterson (Jan 24, 2013)

we all have those days. I left the job at 9:30 AM last week. It was one of those days. If I had stayed It would have just been a waste of time and material.


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

It does tend to happen, I have several small projects to work on and cleanup to do, but somedays you can
not even handle a broom correctly. Time to take the road or mountain bike out for a ride or walk down to the creek or river and see if the water still flows the right way. I do not have to make a profit, but I definitely do not want to show a big loss.


----------



## dusty2 (Jan 4, 2009)

It happens more often now than it used to. Might be an aging thing.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

At least you guys can make an attempt to work in the shop. Doc says it will probably be another week before the finger allows me to return. Count your blessings…


----------



## jimmyb (Mar 21, 2013)

Thanks folks for the words of encouragement. I went back the next day and still going strong.


----------

